# HEADACHES WHILST STIMMING



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Started stimming last friday and was told my headaches/migranes (which started last thursday) would stop once injections have started.    They havent!  

Is this normal,  has anyone else had this?

  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Alexia

I had no headaches during DRing but did during the stimming (Menopur)- I never usually suffer from headaches/AF pains etc and so don't usually take anything more potent than an odd paracetamol in a blue moon, but I did notice that they were around during stimming- If it is any conciliation they disappeared after EC!!

Drink plenty fluids
Good luck 
L xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

Totally normal hun nothing to worry about i still had the odd headache with stimming,Just make sure u drink lots and lots of water to circulate the meds around ur blood this helped a great deal with me.

Love kelly


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I had headaches into the first week of stimming but they went after that. I'd echo what the others said - make sure you're getting a minimum of 2 litres of water into you daily. I was probably getting more like 3-4 litres!!!!

Good luck for your scan

Lou
X


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Alexia 
How you feeling now ?? have you upped your water intake i know it must be hard due to being winter as well, 
I got a few headaches on and off it's all the drugs and hormones ! 

It will all be worth it hun
saraxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi all and thanks

Have been drinking 2 litres per day since i started d/r and starting today have upped it to 3.  They have lifted a little and are no longer the migrane kind......thank the lord!!!!!!
Lets hope they disappear altogether!!!! 
I know its all worth it but its just a pain(especially working on pc all day long)!!!!


----------

